# Jumbo Scallops, bacon wrapped and blackened Cajun



## heapomeat (Jun 3, 2008)

I love my seafood, thats for sure.

On todays menu, is Cast Iron pan BBQ side burner seared bacon wrapped jumbo scallops, and blackened Cajun Scallops.

To get the cast iron pan lubed up, cook up a pound of peppered bacon, just 1/2 cooked through not cripsy.

Take the bacon and bamboo sticks, wrap 1/2 width bacon pieces around scallop and pin with the bamboo. Dust with "Garlic Gourmet" garlic and italian herb seasoning.  Sear both sides about 3-4 minutes total. Put on BBQ to keep warm for 2nd dish.

Dust remaining scallops with Cajun seasoning. Sear in cast iron pan 3-4 minutes total.

Drool Drool, awesome moist in the middle and crispy on the outside.

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jbg4208 (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yes!! that looks awsome right there. Love the scallops


----------



## dingle (Jun 3, 2008)

From the East coast to the west coast Meat thems is some awesome lookin scallops. I too love my seafood.


----------



## twistertail (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW, those look GREAT!  I love seafood but living in Ohio I dont get real good seafood.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks great probally tasted better


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

Yummy...Yummy...Yummy...adding to this weekend's smoke as an appertizer with the ABTs.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 5, 2008)

Killer Heapo.


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 5, 2008)

You know, good food, prepared well, is SO YUMMY!

Thanks all.

I LOVE MY CAST IRON PAN on a side burner of the BBQ.........maybe 5% of people use their side burner and cast iron...........

The Cast _Iron holds the heat!!!!!!!!!_

_sear it, not burn it!_


----------

